# Topics > Robotics > Songs about robots >  "Robot", The Tornados, 1963

## Airicist

The Tornados on Wikipedia

"Robot" (Meek) / "Life On Venus" (Meek) (Decca F11606, 1963) - UK Number 19

----------


## Airicist

Published on Apr 21, 2014




> "The Tornados" were an English instrumental group of the 1960s that acted as backing group for many of record producer Joe Meek's productions and also for singer Billy Fury. They made this Scopitone film (for "Robot" a #19 1963 UK hit) featuring the group walking around a woodland wearing metal robot heads.

----------

